# Help my bunny has a wound and won't stop scratching



## Dyllan (Aug 3, 2019)

My bunny has a wound on her neck and won't stop scratching it so I put a cone on her neck but she absolutely hates it so is there any other possible solution to stop her from scratching her wound?


----------



## Mackenzie Salm (Aug 3, 2019)

You could try putting vet wrap on it


----------



## Dyllan (Aug 4, 2019)

How do I properly apply a vet wrap on my rabbit cause I'm worried I might do it wrong


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 4, 2019)

Do not put vet wrap around your rabbits neck!

You would be better off putting socks on her (her nails need to still be short) and attaching those with medical tape. 
Her hating the cone isnt the end of the world. Just make sure its not rubbing the wound. Shes going to have to get over it. You can try and find soft cones in the meantime or look at clothing type options that would cover the area.


----------



## Dyllan (Aug 4, 2019)

What can I do to help her calm down tho cause she looks like she's gonna die of a heart attack whenever I put the cone on her


----------



## Dyllan (Aug 4, 2019)

Ok I tried the sock method but I didn't use any tape and it seems to be working and I didn't make it too tight only enough to cover the wound. Thank you for everyone's suggestions, if u have any other suggestions please tell me


----------

